# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Есть работа в Дмитрове

## Annon

Есть вариант работы в Дмитрове для музыкантов.
Пишите на мейл
dsvetan@mail.ru

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

Мне этот город очень нравится! Но уйти до Нового года не могу! Если бы после Нового брат ты мне предложил, я- бы бросил всё , даже Москву!...

----------

